# Banff Canmore in January



## Ian Gordon (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi

We are interested in a family snowboard trip to Canada, Canmore in January 2012.My main concern is the weather in January and if this area would be suitable coming all the way from Australia?

Questions - suitable ski area? weather conditions in Jan? location we are have an exchange condo in Canmore?

Ian


----------

